# Big John Big Bad John[ Parody of the Jimmy Dean Song]



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Big, Bad, John

Every morning' on the Hill you could see him arrive
Standing six-foot-four, weighing one-twenty-five
Kinda' scrawny at the shoulders and lacking a spine
And when he spoke at all, it was mainly to whine
Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)

Nobody seems to know what's in John's soul
His 'beliefs' are based on the latest poll
'Though he'll say what it takes to get your votes
It's the leftist agenda that he really promotes
Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)

Some one said he came from Boston town
Where he joined the Navy and gained renown
Earning' three purple hearts and one bronze star
The home folks said, "This boy will go far"
Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)

Then came a day back in '71
When he renounced all the medals that he had won
Then turned against his country and his Navy friends
And sold them out for his own selfish ends
Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)

He appeared before Congress and on left-wing talk shows
Giving aid and comfort to America's foes
It was clear to see whose side he was on
Some say he helped cause the fall of Saigon
Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)

He claims to be for the working poor
Yet he owns 5 mansions from shore to shore
He never had to work a day in his life
'cause he learned it helps to have a wealthy wife! -
Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)

Now he wants to be our next President
and Commander-in-chief of those he resents:
The American soldiers who fight and die
To give him the freedom to tell us his lies
(Big John, Big John, Big Bad John)
Big John)

Thousands have sacrificed their young lives
To help ensure that our nation survives
A vote for Kerry is a slap in the face
To all the brave soldiers that he's disgraced

FADE ~
Big John, Big John) Big Bad John)
Big John


----------

